# Query On Citizen Watch



## robbblack (Dec 13, 2007)

i have a Citizen Watch which I would like any imformation available.

It has Citizen, Automatic and 21 jewels on the dial.Silver dial with a black circle around the outside, day and date.

The back has the following top to bottom.

4-062744SMK

81206023

GN-4W-S

71-1659

Year of manufacture,model ,Type of movement etc would be appreciated.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum









The movement depending on it`s age, is either a Citizen (circa 1970s) or Miyota cal.8200.

The 8200 series are tough reliable movements, capable of going for long periods with little or no servicing, it has been around at least since the 1970s with AFAIK only minor (if any) modifications.

I`m not sure if Miyota is a subsidiary of Citizen or just the name used for their movements, these and other Miyota movements are used by many other watch companies in their own watches.

I`m sorry I can`t help with dating Citizens & would like to know how to myself, a photo might be useful.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, a pic please.

What is the number under the "6" right at the bottom edge of the dial?

Is it a plain bezel or a fluted one?

Does it have the just the Citizen logo or Citizen and the eagle logo on the face?

Miyota







Durable, accurate, good power reserve, manual wind, hackable, cheap!


----------



## robbblack (Dec 13, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Yes, a pic please.
> 
> What is the number under the "6" right at the bottom edge of the dial?
> 
> ...


Number just above 6 is

Japan 8200-069193SMS

Plain Bezel, Glass is a raised square in middle with 4 sides sloping to bezel.

Citizen only on face.


----------

